# eglin ponds



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone thinks any of the ponds on eglin are any good. I haven't been to any but I don't have a boat and indigo and speck look like i could fish around them fairly easy. Anyone had any luck at any of them?


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I have caught bream and bass in duck pond but panfish have to be a minimum of 8 inches and bass have to be 24 inches. Have not tried any others. If they are like duck pond there will be a lot of weeds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

24 inch bass??? Dyang!!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yup I thought I found a bait honey hole panfish all over under the dock but nothing over eight inches. I can't remember the last time I caught a 24 inch bass, shoot that's cause I never have....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Duck isn't bad. 

Anderson is stocked with catfish, bass, and brim. It has also been renovated and I believe has facilities? Atleast a new dock. 

Indigo is my favorite, plenty of bass over 24" and damn sure plenty of bluegill over 8", been fishing it for 15 or so years. Fished pretty often I would recommend using hotdog, light flouro, and no weight for gills. They are VERY finicky.

Fairly certain they are typical Florida Strain largemouth, huge head/jaw and skinny long bodies.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Depending on the time of year they drop the lakes 10 or so feet in order to reset the weeds along the shoreline.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Guys, 24"....really? That's easily an 8# bass. Are y'all sure about the size limit and that there are "plenty" of them??


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm very sure. I'm not saying you will catch a limit every time but there are plenty that big. 

These are not average bass, there are different phenotypes within the largemouth bass family/class. These are long, lanky, skinny largemouth. Let me dig a photo


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dang!!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

First bass on an artifical I ever caught there. Shitty computer photo 

She was 25 3/4" and a little over 4lbs, I was 6'2" back then









I was a helluva chubster, this was our first boyscout camping trip there


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Invasive or not there are also small chain pickerel. I caught one 7 or 8" long and kept it in my fish tank for years, I may be able to find a photo of that too


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info on indigo I will definitely go try it our after I go get a fishing permit for eglin. You ever fish speck pond?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Largemouth with big heads and skinny bodies indicates overpopulation. They need to cull some bass to improve the overall health of the pond.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Largemouth with big heads and skinny bodies indicates overpopulation. They need to cull some bass to improve the overall health of the pond.




This^. 
A 26" bass that is barely over 4# is borderline dead


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Try'n Hard said:


> This^.
> A 26" bass that is barely over 4# is borderline dead


Oh I totally agree. The only place I have ever seen skinnier fish is Sandestin. 

I wish we could stock Crawfish, but the water and heat would kill them. Much more protien dense and easier to eat. 

Florida Strain Largemouth+Southern California Trout = Record Bass. I will not be shocked at all if the next world record is socal.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Hopefully I can revive a post from the dead... anyone ever caught crappie on any Eglin ponds... I plan to go out to the reservation this week for my first trip... just looking at maps, duck pond looks big enough to have deep holes and hold em... any suggestions on some nice crappie would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Bamasippi said:


> Hopefully I can revive a post from the dead... anyone ever caught crappie on any Eglin ponds... I plan to go out to the reservation this week for my first trip... just looking at maps, duck pond looks big enough to have deep holes and hold em... any suggestions on some nice crappie would be greatly appreciated!


I have never seen one pulled, doesn't mean they aren't there, I would assume it's too warm. 

I've caught them another 45 minutes north, but the feeding spring was much cooler.


----------

